# Working naked!!!???



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there anyobdy out there that works gives without any protection? I assume that i will get a lot of " that aint very smart" coments to this but im great with all animals and i have worked with aggressive pitbulls and it take a no fear, calm, cool and collective attitude. I want to give it a try.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I used to do it, not any more.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I thought about it a few times.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

When you are convinced it's not a very good idea, it will be too late.


----------



## clumsy red bear (Jun 15, 2012)

Since first swarm catching experience was watching a hatless beek open a box he thought was empty and get stung x2 in the eye....I will never ever go without a veil!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

We had a bee inspector in Vermont years ago, who wore only a G-String. I hear he eats the deer heart while it's still warm. One of my oldest friends.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Please have someone film it!


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I wear a veil, t-shirt, and shorts. No gloves.


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok so im gettin the idea that there r just time where it would be smart to at least have a vail on. No matter how good u r at stunt ridin u should always wear a helment huh? Ok thanks guys. And i will be fimlin if i deside to try my hand being one with the bees so to speak


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 31, 2012)

I simply don't want to get stung in or around the eye. I'm not afraid of stings otherwise, but i still feel more comfortable with some protective gear on. And if I am comfortable, I will be more gentle with the bees. It's a win-win situation


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

What I don't understand is why beekeepers gloves are actually gauntlets. Why is there not a shorter option? I would like some leather beekeeper gloves that are elasticated and have a 4 inch max elasticated cuff. It feels like the choices are too severe - no gloves versus gauntlets. I don't want dishwashing gloves or nitrile as they are so sweaty. Sorry, it turned into a mini rant.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Adrian<
http://www.uline.com/Grp_376/Performance-Work-Gloves
Velcro cuffs.


----------



## TRAPPERTOM (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, go ahead and do it, please


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I usually wear at least shorts and t shirt but half the time I'm only wearing flip flops on my feet. 
I guess if you guys really want me to I could do it nekked and make video, although I'll warn you, it won't be a pretty sight. Yeah, I get stung from time to time but so what? I average about 1 sting per 4 inspections. I own a veil but haven't used it since my first day.

I used to think that people who handeled bees without a veil where just being macho until I tried it and found out how easy is. Now I think that the real macho types are the ones who put on full gear on a hot day.


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

Sounds like I'm an outlier but I've gradually set aside sting protection. From gloves, to long sleeve shirt, to veil, to smoking before opening the hive it all seems mostly unecessary at this point. My smoker is always lit and close by but these Italian bees are so gentle that I have not had an unexpected sting yet. It sure is nice not having to peer through a veil when looking for eggs or an elusive queen.

Disclaimer: If I had to work more than 4 hives I'm sure protection would be more important. As it is, if a hive seems feisty I can just walk away and take care of it later.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it comes down to the cost of the sting. I work in the office environment, so showing up with a puffy face is really not an option for me. If I were retired and wanted to be one with nature, well, just maybe it would be an acceptable try. But, honestly, they sell veils, because bees have stings. This venum is not the friendliest of sustances, in large enough quantities they kill people. In small enough quantities, they kind of make your liver have to do some nasty filtrations.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

It only takes one


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oneupsuperdog said:


> i have worked with aggressive pitbulls and it take a no fear, calm, cool and collective attitude.


I guess if you work w/ aggressive pitbulls in the nude and haven't lost your equipment (or "junk" as some call it), then braving a few stings to your front part or your back parts may not be too much for you. I see no reason what so ever, except as a stunt, which has been done before and is available on YouTube, to expose anymore of myself to the possibility of being stung anywhere where I can't see w/ my own eyes and can't reach. 

I usually work by myself. And I don't know anyone well enough to ask them to remove a stinger on the backside of my, what's the acceptable to beesource word Barry?, gonads(?).

If you are simply refering to gloveless and w/out a veil, I don't consider that naked. Symantics, I guess.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> What I don't understand is why beekeepers gloves are actually gauntlets. Why is there not a shorter option? I would like some leather beekeeper gloves that are elasticated and have a 4 inch max elasticated cuff. It feels like the choices are too severe - no gloves versus gauntlets. I don't want dishwashing gloves or nitrile as they are so sweaty. Sorry, it turned into a mini rant.


To keep bees from getting up your sleeves? duh

You could always get some leather gloves from the Hardware Store and some gauntlet gloveless sleeve things from Kelley Co. I have used them for years. Now I mostly use the ones you don't like because your hands come out wet.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish I had a picture of my friend Charlie who forgot his veil one day. For two days he couldn't even see out of both eyes. Looked like he lost a prize fight. 

I will take a peek at feeder status without a veil but always wear one otherwise.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Please have someone film it!


Please, don't film it! 

You do risk a surprise without protection. I went down yesterday morning to change out a newly made NUC box -without protection. I was moving the frames from a smaller NUC box to a larger NUC so I could put a feeder in the NUC. Well, a bee came from between the frames and made the proverbial bee-line to the end of my nose. New NUCs are usually docile, and these bees usually give a lot of warning, so I thought the risk was acceptable. They will come when you least expect it.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

To me a veil is basic, always-use equipment. I require any beginners or people I mentor to wear one. Now that said, I'll personally install packages or catch swarms without the veil. But face stings SUCK. Apart from the veil, it varies: during a dearth, working large colonies, poor weather etc I'll use the Ultrabreeze jacket for sure. Otherwise it's veil, t-shirt and Carhartts. Occasionally when it's 100+ degrees, kilt and veil.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I seldom use anything, But I do keep a headnet in the truck, and if they are irritable I get it on. Usually get stung in the face a cpl times a year. Heck got stung in the eye getting out of my truck at Oliverazes this year.....wasn't even near a hive....

I DO wear all the gear shakeing bees or stealing honey. but for most routine inspections, use smoke, stay out of the flight path, and stay calm..... most of the season is shorts and a t shirt, and no headnet. dang thing drives me nuts.... 
That said.....
Always wear your PPE....... it cang sting a little when you dont!


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you get all confident and start to brag and then you will have a moment like I had today. The hive was normaly laid back until today I opened the top and and half the hive came at me and they were pissed! They folowed me a good 100ft, thier feeder was dry. I am hopping thats all it was I will check again in a few days. If they get sick or are being robbed or go queenless they can change character over night. Just like you and me when we are sick or haven't had your coffee. I think a stinger in the eye will change your mind


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are there any records of anyone ever getting stung on the eyeball? I'm just curious.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I am sure I will hear from some of the "I told you so's" but I usually work my hives in gym shorts and a FedEx shirt no gear ( I have plenty of video on youtube to prove this) however Friday evening I needed to put a nuc in a 10 frame which went off without a hitch and add a second 10 frame to a hive.....well, even after smoking I popped the top and in turn got popped 8 times....(I do have it on video but will keep it in my personal archive 8)) Just plain nasty. So you just have to be ready for the times when every thing will not go to plan.....naked? No Thx!


----------



## mgalimbe (May 8, 2012)

I tried it once......


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I most always wear my veil but rarely use gloves. I was helping a fella today do an inspection. 99% sure it was queenless. Plus the fella was a little rough on the girls - SQUISH! They got nasty pretty quickly. After about 5 stings I donned my gloves. I keep everything handy just in case. I have also been known to stick my face in front of the hive (from the side) - I am still transfixed by all they do. I'm dark-headed (excluding the gray) and I popped my face out one time and i got a WHAM! right on the end of my nose. It cracked me up. But I try to be a bit more careful about sticking my nose where it may not belong.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I think anyone who works in an area with Africanized bees that doesn't go with at least a jacket, veil, and gloves is nuts. Yes, you can go for years without ever having a problem. But it's only going to take opening one hot hive "naked" to really ruin your day. Personally, I use my full suit for everything. 

I got this from the State Entomologist of NM:



> Another ‘beware’ warning---gentle colonies may be invaded by swarms of AHB and you might not know it until you attempt to work them. From what I gather, the bee folks in Tucson have observed AHB swarms ‘sniffing out’ EHB colonies, invading and likely killing the opposition. Always suit up and prepare for the worst.


 She goes on to mention that a beek bought some bees from a reputable breeder, and one of the hives were aggressive AHBs when they popped them open. 

Additionally, I am finding that stings causing staph infections are a lot more common than I thought. This happened to me recently. I'd just as soon suit up as have to deal with an infection. You may think "Well, the risk of a sting or two is no big deal", but when you are in the Emergency room with an arm the size of a football, looking at a $1500 medical bill, you'll wish you put the suit on. 

Aside from the pain and annoyance of stings, the risk of being attacked by a hot hive or getting a staph infection just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

It's funny.
I've only worn a jacket or veil with my 4 hives at home once (I always have a veil within arms reach).
Short pants and short sleeved shirt.

With the 4 hives at my mother in laws, I always suit up.
Smoke both of them about equally.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I've only been a beekeeper for 15 months. My bees are Italians, and they are sweethearts. I got really comfortable with the bees in the beginning. One day while doing an inspection, I dropped a frame of brood back into the hive and was instantly in a SciFi situation. I was stung 12 times immediately. None of them were bothersome stings, but since then I use a veil. There's not any reason to risk an eye or a serious problem from a sting. It's just a risk we don't have to face.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel, I could do naked in my ultrabreeze beesuit... I think, it is a good compromise.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Lol - cerezha. I'm with you!


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Speaking _only_ for myself, there are two places that I do not wish to be stung: my face, and my hands. (I also don't want to waste time trying the known-to-be fairly impossible task of scrubbing off sticky-stuff.) I very often find it unnecessary to use anything more than a veil (with a floppy straw hat) and disposable plastic gloves, but for the reasons aforementioned I do faithfully use those two things. "Macho" has nothing to do with common sense. "We _have_ the technology ..."


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

In the early seventies I unloaded semi loads of hives with Gods original forklift and after the coveralls got sweated up and thru, I don't think you can mention a spot I haven't been stung short of the cornea. I never managed that but everywhere else you may want to think about or not think about I was stung. Right between my nostrils was always my favorite. No one ever watered my eyes like that with a punch! They are all a long way from the heart. You just die in a hot tub and you can straighten out again after a while. You don't swell hardly atall after a while.


----------



## luke0927 (Aug 16, 2011)

into my 2nd year I hate getting stung in the face, so wear the veil most of the time, usually nothing else when moving hives or if they are really hot I put a sweatshirt on...worked them in bluejeans, no shirt and a veil back when the flow was on.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

never not wear a suit , gloves , vail ,, that you feel you need because some one tells you that you don't need them ,, do the way you feel comfortable doing it, so you enjoy working with your bees 
none of us here wear any suit , vial ,gloves ,, in fact I take my shirt off ,, ( they crawl up under then the shirt snugs up to them an they sting ) I have grand kids that always are with when I open hives ,, we have picked swarms , and at times have did part of picking up the bees with my hands ( from swarms )) my one daughter has never been stung ,,,one was stung once ,my grands kids ( 10 that work hives with us ) have about 8 stings total ,, and I'm not genital at all ,, they call me a bear in the hives ,, the 3 son have been stung a few times each ,, we have had hives 6 years ,, but we each wear what we feel safe in ,,so I say again if you do not feel safe with out the suit wear the suit because thats the only way you will enjoy bees ,,


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

I recently sold some hives to a nudist who claimed he works his hives naked, But he also claimed that he used apitherapy instead of chemical intervention to improve his bedroom life. At that point I had heard too much and politely informed him I had an appointment to get to... to each his own.


----------



## coppermouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> What I don't understand is why beekeepers gloves are actually gauntlets. Why is there not a shorter option? I would like some leather beekeeper gloves that are elasticated and have a 4 inch max elasticated cuff. It feels like the choices are too severe - no gloves versus gauntlets. I don't want dishwashing gloves or nitrile as they are so sweaty. Sorry, it turned into a mini rant.


My wife cut out all but 4" and re sewed them back together


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Please have someone film it!


opcorn:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Working without protective garments!!!???*

I'm sorry, I get stung in the nostrils and on the neck and head quite regularly - it is a pain. Other than smarting something awful for less than a minute, it really does nothing else.

I have much greater fear of heat stroke and other heat related afflictions than I do of bee stings. I keep a veil handy if too many are trying to sting me in the face, not so much because of the stings, but so I can see without stinging bees obscuring my view. I am much more amazed at the machismo it takes to work in gear during our sweltering Spring/Summer/Autumn than at learning to safely work bees without such "protection". Our local news is always carrying stories about how some young, fit, athletic, college student succumbed to our heat. I don't plan to ever be a subject to one of those articles.


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I wear sunglasses and a light colored shirt.. My mentor did it that way, and so will I. You will get stung somewhere... Probably in the hand anyway. Going "naked" forces you to be cautious and careful around your bees, and there is nothing wrong with that.. Chances are you will be alerted to the bees intention to sting you prior to it happening. I have Italian bees and you really have to screw up to make them mad. 
There are two (at least) schools of thought...One is wear protection to help prevent stings, or second to be cautious in your actions not your garments. 
Bee suits remind me of the bad guys in the E.T. movie!!


----------



## olevet (May 2, 2012)

This my 1st time to ever have bees, bought the suit the whole 9 yards.
got my bees and was gonna install em, suited up. Couldnt see jack thru that crap plus was sweating like a dog.
Took it all off been werkin Really neked ever since, course I live in the woods by myself.

been stung 3 times so far no big deal.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

So I told my son - You may THINK this woman is what you wan't, but (several months later) Don't marry that girl! Can't you SEE the stuff (aka baggage) that she is bringing to the table??! (visible to me almost immediately!) Nope. He didn't see (or refused to acknowledge) that there was a single red flag. Fast forward and in less than a year from their first date he was married and divorced. I couldn't tell him. He wouldn't rely on the advice of someone more experienced. :scratch: He had to do it his way and found out the hard way. 

Had a hive - nice sweet Italians. Came a few swarms and a drought and queenlessness. Where'd my sweet Italians go???! Shwew! They got ornery. :lookout:But FAST!

Here's to learning from those more experienced. (I've got more experience in dealings with the psycho/social aspect of people than I do with bees.... but I sure can see the writing on the bee wall!  ) 

And with that note, I will again say thanks to all those who have helped me - whether I was able to see the message or not.:applause:


----------



## Wickedlees (Apr 2, 2012)

I am a new beekeeper and from day one have worn only shorts and sometimes a hoodie. I haven't ever smoked my bees. I always wear gloves, the feel of the bee legs creeps me out. I don't always wear a veil for feeding. HOWEVER, I was recently stung in the eye. I've been taking a sting each time I work the hive. I have ordered a smoker and the last time I inspected I was in jeans tucked into my socks, boots (my hikers), gloves, long sleeved hoodie and veil. I had a MUCH more enjoyable experience with my bees that day since they were spritzed with sugar water and I felt a lot safer. I got a beekeeping suit for my Bday, so I have jokingly said I'll be working in my Bday suit


----------



## Middy (Jun 29, 2012)

have worked in suits and veils and none, just shorts, spent alot of time around bees, it's what you feel comfortable with - just carry some STINGOES, and don't shower / spray deodorant prior to working...
Don't act silly, no swift moves/ swatting etc, and don't show your fear, get in there, but just be sensible  Worked for me for years..
Once you've been stung a million times it no longer hurts and you no longer feel it, Ive been stung on the genitals, yes ears and mouth - my brother once got stung in the eye and his eye swelled up closed LOL - we didn't pull the sting out to see how far it'd close up//

I agree having Italians helps, but my Grandfather died in 08 at 103, and he used to work his hives in normal clothes, it's about being sensible...


----------



## strider (Apr 12, 2012)

OK, but you are not working with animals, bees are a INSECT. But if you do it, please do NOT post pictures!!!!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

strider said:


> please do NOT post pictures!!!!


Party pooper...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Insects are in fact animals.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> Insects are in fact animals.


The things I learn!

_http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Entomology/ythfacts/4h/unit1/intro.htm
All living things can be divided into two main groups: the Animal Kingdom and the Plant Kingdom.

_Well, I know they aren't plants!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

To each his own. I have been stung countless times everywhere on my body through the years and its just something you deal with as part of the business. Does it bother me? HECK YES I hate it. Anyone who says they are never bothered has simply never seen the gamut of beekeeping conditions that make it virtually impossible at times to work bees without protection. I often work without gloves but only occasionally work without a veil simply because as a commercial I have to work lots of hives in a day in all kinds of weather and honey flow conditions. Working bees without protection requires a slower pace coupled with plenty of smoke and that usually dosent result in being very productive.


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

The refrence is to being all animals including insects i assume can smell fear, anger, and other emotions though the chems we give off. So the question was to be if u r caml and relaxed is the bees ok with u taken there home a part to check them out and take thier honey or will they always meet u with a fight.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I'm getting lost in the technical jargon, "u" "r" "cami" "thier" and "there" (in this context).

That said, I hate the 3 day itch after each sting. Anyone have a remedy?

I admit to being inconsistent in regards to gloves, veils and duct-tape, but mostly use them, especially the duct-tape


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not know if anyone here has given you a satisfactory answer. I am pretty sure that bees target eyes and CO2 gas, so they will not be targeting your fear smell, but rather a direction from which you breathe. So if your bees are well fed and are gentle as kittens, do as you wish, there is probably very little that will set them off. There is a shirtless guy on youtube doing exam, strange French guy on The Queen of the SUn (TQOFS) and a naked dancer on TQOFS all covered in bees. I think she admitted to being stung 3 times during filming, but she did not harbor any larvae, so her situation is a bit unrelated to your's. Anyway, it can be done. I however drop frames every once in a while, and that sets them off in a hurry. So it is not really that I do not think that you can do it, it is just that if unexpected bad things happen, you have very little time to save your b... self.


----------



## Middy (Jun 29, 2012)

WillyC - Try STINGOES


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Middy, thank you!


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

willyC said:


> I'm getting lost in the technical jargon, "u" "r" "cami" "thier" and "there" (in this context).
> 
> That said, I hate the 3 day itch after each sting. Anyone have a remedy?
> 
> I admit to being inconsistent in regards to gloves, veils and duct-tape, but mostly use them, especially the duct-tape


Ah yes, My dear man, I do reconize my writing errors. I do apologize as I am texting these responses and i am all fingers.
Futhermore, I dropped out of school in the eighth grade and began supporting myself at sixteen years old thus leaving me with limited writing skills.
That bein said, I am self employed and earn just over $80,000. Per year at somthing I love. Futhermore i have been fortunate enough to reduce my work schedule to six months a year allowing me much time to spend with my family and engage in a hbby that has been of interest since childhood.
The purpose of my "workin naked" post was to illicit feedback with regard to the pro's and con's not wearing protective clothing.
My post was not intended for, nor soliciting random mockery of my writing abilities. Moreover, i do not appreciate your attempt to hijack my post for your random self interest.
Please get your own thred and inquire about your "bo bo's"
Thanks, oneup


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks AramF. Very helpfull.


----------



## Middy (Jun 29, 2012)

Also Onion works, stops the sting, and stops the smell of the bees intestines (once they sting it rips their guts out), which attracts more bees and makes em angry.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oneupsuperdog said:


> The purpose of my "workin naked" post was to illicit feedback with regard to the pro's and con's not wearing protective clothing.
> My post was not intended for, nor soliciting random mockery of my writing abilities. Moreover, i do not appreciate your attempt to hijack my post for your random self interest.
> 
> Thanks, oneup


Throttle back there oneup. He simply did not understand what you meant by what you wrote. Me neither. Best I could figure out you meant "if you are calm", when you wrote "if u r caml". Right? Maybe you should read your posts before clicking Post Quick Reply just to see if they say what you meant and said it so others can tell what you meant.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oneupsuperdog said:


> The refrence is to being all animals including insects i assume can smell fear, anger, and other emotions though the chems we give off. So the question was to be if u r caml and relaxed is the bees ok with u taken there home a part to check them out and take thier honey or will they always meet u with a fight.


What has been your experience? Can you do all of that and remain calm and relaxed? Or, once the stinging starts, will you be jumping around swatting at evry flying object fly or bee?

I don't know that bees are great human emotion detectors, but they do react to sudden jerky movement, rough handling and other stimulii. Wear what protective clothing makes you comfortable, less anxious, around bees and then, once you are comfortable, take off the gloves and so on down to normal clothing. Being aware of how the bees are acting and being prepared to put the veil or gloves back on.

Let the bees tell you what to wear. The only way you will be able to know what the bees are telling you is by experience. Some lessons have to be learned over and over again.

If I ram a pipe down into the ground, can I get oil? You work in the oil rigs, right?


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> Let the bees tell you what to wear. The only way you will be able to know what the bees are telling you is by experience. Some lessons have to be learned over and over again.


Agree. So far they tell me that as long as I am gentle they won't sting me. If that changes I may have to use my veil and buy a smoker.



> What has been your experience? Can you do all of that and remain calm and relaxed? Or, once the stinging starts, will you be jumping around swatting at evry flying object fly or bee?


Another good point and part of the reason why I don't wear gear. My nervous system tends to ignore pain initially. I can set it aside for at least a few minutes. Sometimes its scary. I was once shot in the leg and didn't register it as pain for hours, not even when I tried to take a step and my leg bent in the wrong place and in the wrong direction. The next day and for a few weeks afterwords I was a total mess, crying and rocking back and forth etc but for those first couple hours I was a machine. I'm much the same way with bees, I can ignore the stings when I'm working the bees but a few hours later I'm complaining about the itch.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Throttle back there oneup.


Wow - _Really_, Mark? This coming from _YOU_?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup, just imagine.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyway I totally agree with Mark, the bees will tell you if you listen, and there WILL come a time when they just don't want to be bothered....keep the veil close.


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Can some one tell me what the little things at the bottom of a post r used for? I know the edit pin, then there is the reply, what r the other 2 for?


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

NasalSponge said:


> Anyway I totally agree with Mark, the bees will tell you if you listen, and there WILL come a time when they just don't want to be bothered....keep the veil close.


Happened today, to me. Second time into a hive, small adjustments both times, radically different reactions on the bees part, I ran...


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

:lpf:Lol, Willy. Been there, done that!


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

This is my third year and I am thinking of ditching the gloves. I did get stung once through my glove when removing honey last year. Little sucker hit me right in the seem.


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Some things you could not pay me enough to do, this would be right at the top of my list.


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

http://youtu.be/iTLgSqu4r3E

bee dancer


----------



## GregP (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually suit up. My bees vary greatly though. I have one yard that I'm pretty sure I could do in swim trunks and then again I have one where they'll try and tear my face off, often getting up inside my veil. I don't mind working with pretty "hot" bees though. So I usually just suit up. It's there, might as well.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Oneupsuperdog said:


> Is there anyobdy out there that works gives without any protection? I assume that i will get a lot of " that aint very smart" coments to this but im great with all animals and i have worked with aggressive pitbulls and it take a no fear, calm, cool and collective attitude. I want to give it a try.


I always tell my hired hand protective equipment is optional. I even told him he can go out there in the nude and work my bees. I will be LMAO video taping it getting it ready for YOUTUBE!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I keep my gloves handy if needed, but the handiest place for my veil is on my head. I can't imagine dropping a frame or just opening a hive that's having a bad day, and then asking them to "hold on a minute while I put my veil on"


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Hives are different. I've got one that will tear your head off. I requeened it a couple weeks ago. 
I always wear a veil. I haven't been stung in the face yet, and don't want to be....


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, people think bees are puppies or something... they are bees! :scratch:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I understand that presently, when I'm raising queens and frequently needing to observe eggs from new queens and larvae of grafting age, I find that with my older eyes, I am unable to do those tasks while wearing a veil. Good thing, I had, long ago, discontinued using one, unless it was absolutely necessary.

So, those few times when the bees make it necessary to wear a veil, I don a hat and drop the veil over my head (it hanging loosely around my shoulders), I am then, unable to actually locate eggs or grafting age larvae.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

There is an old saying that sums up this thread;* If you're gonna be dumb, ya gotta be tough! * Enough said.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Or, you could use Honda's saying; _*"Stupid Hurts." *_


----------

